# :

## GALIN V

.
     (   ).  ,      ,         .       "".    9- ,  1-     , ..    10- .     ? 
    "0",     10- , 1-  ,     ,        "" (   1-,   ).

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>      (   ).  ,      ,         .       "".    9- ,  1-     , ..    10- .     ? 
>     "0",     10- , 1-  ,     ,        "" (   1-,   ).


      ,  xml.      :
< ="29" 000000000004=" " 000000000005="800009185" />
..   9 ,

----------


## -

> ,  xml.      :
> < ="29" 000000000004=" " 000000000005="800009185" />
> ..   9 ,


   ""       ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ""       ,   .


     (..   )    .
  12     xml    ,  .11
:
< ="25" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
			< 000000000005="500022116"  />
   ,    ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## -

> (..   )    .
>   12     xml    ,  .11
> :
> < ="25" 000000000004=" &quot; &quot;">
> 			< 000000000005="500022116"  />
>    ,    ,    ,   ,      .



  ,              ,       . :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,              ,       .


 ,         ( )        ,

----------


## -

> ,         ( )        ,


.   .   -   231     .     -      .    ?           .

----------


## deklarant_

> .   .   -   231     .     -      .    ?           .


  - ,             ,     ,         -       ,        -    , ..       .

----------

,  7, 8 ,    ,   ?

----------


## Dimch

"    "  "   ""
    ""   112         400078316    
Nfnmzyf  : 3961: 19  2012, 10:43"

----------


## _

,       ?     Թ11 -             ,  ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ?     Թ11 -             ,  ,      .


         (= 9 ,   ),      =111111111,         xml ,
 .11   :
_< ="3" 000000000004="  " 000000000005="800009185" />_ 
..  ""   ,      .

----------


## _

*deklarant_*, !

----------


## 9521005512

()    112    100006988      .

----------

